# GPU benchmark utility?



## JBravo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know of a GPU benchmark utility thats both free and fairly small ( 0mb maybe )?

My problem is, I don't have internet @ home, so I can't use the 3dmark06 free version to check my scores.  I want to try a few different settings on both my gpu card and cpu fsb speed while checking the actual difference each setting makes.

Thanks for any info


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 14, 2008)

If you have UT3 you can download the ut3 benching tool.

FEAR and world in conflict have built in benching tools. 

You can also use FRAPS for the games you use.
http://www.fraps.com/download.php
< 1 MB.

Furmark http://downloads.guru3d.com/FurMark-v1.4.0-download-1965.html

1,5 MB


----------



## btarunr (Aug 14, 2008)

HDR Bench, Lightmark, FurMark...


----------

